# Tuscarawas County Leads State in Weekend Deer-Gun Harvest Numbers



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Hunters killed 21,064 deer during the weekend of gun hunting, December 18-19, according to the ODNR, Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

